# La Aldea - Christmas 2008



## 115925 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello
We are looking at joining the Camping and Caravanning club rally 15/12/08 at La Aldea, El Ricio southern spain, for Christmas 2008, and would like to find anybody going on this trip, or knows this area. :roll:


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

Would like to keep this topic going as we are also considering staying on this site (La Aldea) Dec/Jan, so please give your views if you have stayed here before.

Leaving Dover 29th Sept & spending time with friends near Cahor. Plan to arrive at camping Cabo de Gata 10/9/10 then staying at Camping La Rosaleda from 25/10/10 to 1/12/09.

Would also appreciate any alternative sites in Andalucia to stay over Xmas.
Ta Derek


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

Come on you sun lovers, give us your opinions.

Ta derek


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Degzy said:


> Come on you sun lovers, give us your opinions.
> 
> Ta derek


South of France, more going on. Just can't make it. In the last 5 years we have spent Christmas and new year in Norway, four years and Spain once. Weather was okay in Spain but other than that not a lot going on.

Trev.


----------



## 115925 (Aug 24, 2008)

Degzy said:


> Would like to keep this topic going as we are also considering staying on this site (La Aldea) Dec/Jan, so please give your views if you have stayed here before.
> 
> Leaving Dover 29th Sept & spending time with friends near Cahor. Plan to arrive at camping Cabo de Gata 10/9/10 then staying at Camping La Rosaleda from 25/10/10 to 1/12/09.
> 
> ...


Hello Derek
Have you stayed at La Aldea before? Are you going it alone or joining the rally from the 15 December? 
Rollinghome


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

rollinghome said:


> Degzy said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to keep this topic going as we are also considering staying on this site (La Aldea) Dec/Jan, so please give your views if you have stayed here before.
> ...


Hi Rollinghome,

No, not even been that far south before! I've emailed the site for prices for a stay of 6 weeks --no reply yet.
Would prefer to hear from someone who has stayed there, before we commit. Not sure about the rally would like to compare prices first.

Regards Derek


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

We stayed at La Aldea at the end of April. It is a very pleasant and apparently well run camp site on the edge of El Rocio, which is a rather curious "Wild West" town bordering the Doñana National Park.

The pitches are level and of a reasonable size, sanitary facilities are good and there is a very popular restaurant at the entrance to the site. The only downside we found during our stay was that there was quite a lot of noise from the road.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We are heading down to that area early Oct. to arrive sometime Nov. and are still researching possible places to stay. We plan to stay on the same site over Dec/Jan. as it is our intention to return home over the Christmas holiday. La Aldea make no mention of long stay discounts on their website, perhaps you might post their reply to your query, if you get one, Derek.
Colin


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> We are heading down to that area early Oct. to arrive sometime Nov. and are still researching possible places to stay. We plan to stay on the same site over Dec/Jan. as it is our intention to return home over the Christmas holiday. La Aldea make no mention of long stay discounts on their website, perhaps you might post their reply to your query, if you get one, Derek.
> Colin


Colin just received the discounted prices 

YOU CAN VISIT OUR WEBSITE TO SEE THE PRICES IN DECEMBER: www.campinglaaldea.com

OURS OFFERS ARE THE FOLLOWING: 
01-09-2008 // 31/12/2008 01-01-2009//22/05/2009

- Stays above 8 nights, 15.00€/ per night.
- Stays above 16 nights, 14.50€/ per night.
- Stays above 30 nights, 13.00€/ per night.
- Stays above 60 nights, 12.50€/ per night.

These prices includes: 2 people + Car + Caravan + electricity (10 Amp).
V.A.T. (7 % IVA) included.
These prices have to be paid in advanced. Only cash.

Hope this helps Derek


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

We stayed at El Roccio on the rally in Jan 2006.The site and facilities are excellent.The rally organizes excursions to Huelva and Seville. Thw national park is superb with many visitor facilities and waymarked footpaths the town as mentined earlier is like a wildwest town with many horses and churches and is visited weekly by organised pilgramages culminating at whitsuntide by one for over a million people when we were there the rally fees were similar to long stay prices on site but witout weekly dinner dances etc although there was a special price for pensioners on long stay.


----------

